# how big is your 4 month old puppy? (warning cute pics)



## baileymay (Sep 5, 2019)

Hello, Jasper who is almost 4 months old is just over 20 lbs. I know he is on the smaller side and was wondering what most average sized males were at that age. I thought he would be very small because he was about 5 lbs when we brought him home, but I feel like he is starting to catch up with where he should be. BTW- i am not worried at all about his weight because he seems very healthy, but i do hope he is not too small when full grown. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have two males in the mid 40s.
They are still a normal height for a male vizsla.

@Gabica has seen the both, and probably didn’t even notice their weight falls short of a lot of males.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Cuteness alert for sure. And yes, i would not be worried either if he eats well and is perfectly healthy. Some have heavier bones to begin with, some of the field lines rather on the lighter side in terms of bones, so even with more muscles those won`t be as heavy as the heavier boned ones. they say that the adult`s weight will be approximately twice of the the 4 month`s old weight. again, that is approximate, not an exact science and could be influenced by many factors.

As for TR`s crew, they are (all 3) very athletic looking hunting dogs, well exercised muscle bodies. None of them look `miniatures` in my view and can go like pistols, nice to watch on the field.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

He's a very cute little guy. I love the white superhero blaze on his chest.
Finn was a little guy as a puppy. He was the smallest in his litter.
At 10 weeks old when I picked up Finn, he weighed 9.8 lbs.
At 12 weeks he was 15lbs.
At 14 weeks he was 18lbs.
At 16 weeks he was 21lbs.
At 18 weeks he was 24lbs.
At 20 weeks he was 27lbs.
I stopped keeping track of his weight after he went over 30lbs. Which was probably about the 24 week time frame.
At 22 months old, he now weighs about 51-52 lbs. and is just at 24" at the shoulder. He may pick up another 3-5 lbs. over the next 8 months, but that will be about it. 
Finn is a hunting dog like Texas Red's dogs. He's very lean and muscular from all of the exercise and play.
My own personal "breed standard" is big enough to retrieve a pheasant, or duck, and light enough to comfortably carry into the Vet's office from the truck. Finn is just about right. 
Your boy has some good breadth to the chest. He doesn't have "hare feet", and his bones are nice. My guess is he'll top out at about 50-53lbs. in two years.
Give him time, he'll get to the weight he's supposed to be.


----------

